# cantaloupe



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Took Finn the the garden to pick out a cantaloupe to eat for lunch. He was so funny. I told him to pick one. He sniffed and sniffed then stood at one and barked and pawed at it till the slipped off the vine. we came back to the house and he begged until I cut it open and he got a slice. I had no idea dogs liked cantaloupe. Now he wont stop sniffing my watermelons.
Anyone else have a baby that eats melons?


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

My baby eats apples and oranges, so why not?


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

My fluffs LOVE cantaloupe!!! But I never had the luxury to be able to "pick one" from the vine...


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Ben loves watermelon..haven't tried cantaloupe.


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

My Doobie loves cantalope ! We go to the farm market twice a week to restock. I just have to be careful not to give him to much so he won't get the poopies  He likes cucumbers too with the seeds out.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

All my fluffs love watermelon. I haven't offered it to Griffin yet since he's a little baby but the other three love it!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Bella hasn't tried cantalope yet but she does like bananas.:dancing banana:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

That's so cute of Finn. All 3 of my girls love melons -- Watermelon, Honey Dew, Cantalope -- and they love Strawberries, Blueberries, Bananas, peaches, pears, apples, nectarines, plums, apricots -- just about all fruits. 

Tilly likes citrus fruits like oranges, clemintines, tangelos, etc. but Lacie doesn't care for Citrus and neither does Secret.

Apples and Watermelon are their favorites.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My girls love cantalope! A whole slice may not be a good idea, though. Small amounts are best, as too much fruit may cause loose stools.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

The first time I had cantaloupe around Cozette she almost crawled on top of my head to get to it, lol. Fortunately, since that time I've taught her better manners, but she does still love it! Mango, though, is her all-time favorite fruit. 

Today when we were outside she had a cherry tomato in her mouth, which I took from her, thinking she'd found it on the ground. A few minutes later I saw her picking another one! I'm not sure if dogs can eat tomatoes though, so I took that one from her too.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy loves all types of melons.....along with apples, bananas, blueberries, strawberries, peaches, nectarines, oranges, grapefruit, pears, and plums. I have a fruity little girl. :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

How adorable! Both of mine love ALL fruits. Blueberries are their absolute favorite, I think, but just yesterday they had cantaloupe. Actually, I think they love ALL food. Haha!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Oddly, Giovanni like to get a sip of my pink grapefruit juice too - over crushed ice!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I once had a cat named Bandit (the name really fit him) and he really loved cantalope. He would find the grocery bag:brownbag: it was in and get through the rind of the cantalope before I even had all the grocery bags brought in from the car. He was a stray that we rescued and I guess he learned to be a scavanger for food.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

The "slice" might have been decieving as it was not a slice sized for humans. :wub: It was a finny size slice. He loves fresh fruits and veggies. He get so excited when its time to go to the garden. Lily looks at me like I am crazy and climbs on someones lap so she doesn't have to go out. He would eat the blueberries off the bush as we were picking them. he burrows through the green bean rows and nibbles the beans off the vine. I have taught him to stay away from tomatoes because I was told it is not good for them. He likes to dig up the carrots with me but is very picky about them. they must be completely clean with no tops before he will chew on them.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Sweet peas and squash too! He likes to "pick" peas. But he likes his squash steamed.


----------



## jessbuggy (Jun 18, 2012)

Alpha's favourites are watermelon and apples too! He can smell them being cut from anywhere in the house! I think that apples are better for dogs (and people) than watermelon and canteloupe though. That's because watermelon has a glycemic index of 76 and cantaloupe 65, way above that of apples (38).


----------

